# K 27 lightly modified



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

...burning plastic steam delivery pipe;-)? Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

just noticed,post is in the wrong place, could it be moved to the rolling stock category ?

Done - mod.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Lotsasteam, it sounds as if you inhaled too much of this stuff... careful with the fumes! Zubi


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice smoke! Are you using the unit from Harbor Models? MTH? Or is it custom?

How many amps does the unit use? How long does the smoke last?


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

zubi,I was celebrating(literally with beer and brats)I LL keep my lungs clean by standing down wind!(its just the beer,see the shaky film I took!
Manfred


----------

